# Looking for shade loving fast growing tall plant for privacy screening.



## rustyb

12 years ago, I planted a series of trees grouped closely together (6'-8') to shade the west side of my home. I got the shade but in the process, while competing with each other, the trees (mulberry) grew straight up and left virtually no foilage from the ground to 8' up. This would be fine however, it provides little privacy from my next door neighbor.

I'm hoping to find something whether it be a bush, vine or small tree which is very fast growing, grows at least 6'-8' (don't need it taller), will tolerate little to no sun and provide a dense enough cover for good privacy.

Any ideas?

By the way. I do not want to alter my existing landscape to allow more sun to peek through.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

1. If your mulberries are crowded, have you considered coppicing? If you cut some of them to the ground they may resprout and send up many little trunks.

2. Vines work. The fast-growing ones are usually invasive, so watch out. English ivy, etc turn hi-mtc once established. I like Smilax sp., Gelsemium, etc. Contact the ID ag extension folks for a local plant list.

3. Install fan trellises for immediate screen and also to train the vines on. Recommend you give the vines a head start in the sun, then train them up the trellises when you plant them.

4. "By the way. I do not want to alter my existing landscape to allow more sun to peek through."
Then you are sabotaging your goals. There are no fast growers that like dense shade. If you don't get an arborist or professional landscape designer on, you will not likely succeed.


----------



## Elmore

*Zone?*

What USDA plant hardiness zone are you located in?


----------



## Elmore

*Zone 6*

Zone 6? I thought that anywhere in Idaho was just over the border from the Arctic Circle. Illicium parviflorum, Small Anise or Anise Tree a.k.a. Yellow Anise is rated to zone 6 and is the best Illicium for sun or shade. It can get as tall as 15' or more. Tolerates moist soils and does well in a dry situation. No pests or disease problems that I know of. Resembles Schip Laurel but with out the shothole and the scale. Good evergreen for massing as screen. It may do well out west. The only other bush that I recommend for planting permanently out west belongs in Crawford,TX.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Good tip Elmore, tho Illicium grows quite slow in shade so he'll have to start with a big one.

Better tip on the Crawford transplant. Maybe there are some old missile silos that bush could get planted in.


----------



## Elmore

*Weapons of mass destruction*

Guy, I heard that they have discovered an "Empty Warhead" in the White House. yuk yuk


----------



## rustyb

Thanks guys. Back to vines, what about Virginia creeper Vitaceae Parthenocissus quinquefolia? Is it fast growing, evasive, etc?

r


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by rustyb _
> * what about Virginia creeper Vitaceae Parthenocissus quinquefolia? Is it fast growing, evasive, etc? *


Not fast, especially in the shade, so not invasive and not evergreen either. Did you check for local types of Smilax and Gelsemium?


----------



## rustyb

Thanks Guy. I haven't checked on the others yet as I have been busier than a one legged guy in a butt kicking contest. Will soon though.


----------



## Elmore

*vine*

What do you want a vine to do? Climb? Crawl? Mound up? Fruit? Cover a structure?


----------



## rustyb

Elmore,

As per my first post, 

"I'm hoping to find something whether it be a bush, vine or small tree which is very fast growing, grows at least 6'-8' (don't need it taller), will tolerate little to no sun and provide a dense enough cover for good privacy"

I was just wanting something to provide some quick screening for privacy...and to cut down on the noise from my neighbors TV, midnight coughing & barking dog. I know a few plants aren't going to do much for the noise but it'll help. Main thing though is to keep that woman out of my sight. I don't care what it is as long as the stuff grows fast without much sun. I was just thinking that perhaps a vine would be nice as it could grow up the trees a ways and span them creating a jungle of sorts.

I appreciate the help and am open to all ideas concerning plants.

Thanks.


----------



## Elmore

*Just what the Doctor ordered*

This sounds like a job for ... Kudzu!
prescription by, Dr. Jack Kevorkian


----------



## coffeecraver

You could try planters with Inkberri holly,or osmanthus.
If your space is wide enough.


----------



## Dadatwins

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> 
> "By the way. I do not want to alter my existing landscape to allow more sun to peek through."
> Then you are sabotaging your goals. There are no fast growers that like dense shade. If you don't get an arborist or professional landscape designer on, you will not likely succeed. *



Have to comment that it may be necessary to alter what you have to get results. Planting vine near mulberry not a good combo in my opinion, especially if allowed to take over the area. Mulberry can be invasive and adding vine will definitly give you the barrier you desire, but I suspect problems in short term. Take Guys advice and get someone to look at the site who can make some recomendations.


----------



## Elmore

*Screen*

I would suggest that you cut all those crappy Mulberry trees down and replace them with 'Green Giant' Arbovitae. This will provide you with a dense, fast growing screen.


----------



## okietreedude1

Im not necessarily up on nursery stock and 'Green Giant' arboriviteas in particular, but Ive never thought Arborvitaes to be fast growing 

If i cut down the mulberries, id go back w/ a photinia. Bright red new growth, holds leaves yr round....not sure if id make it in Idado though. With that, Ill concede to those that said "Call a local Professional"


----------



## fmueller

Are you referring to the Giant Green Thuja? I tried planting those here in zone 4. Thought they would be a fast growing screen like it said in the catalog. I've had them for two years now and they may have grown an inch! Very disappointing considering what I spent on them. Plus the deer or rabbits or someone likes to nibble on them, unlike what the wonderful catalog said. I believe its a cross between cedar and arborvitae.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

Elmore's got a point, IF the mulberries are all too high and don't block view and noise. Interplanting with the right vines is good, Gelsemium and Smilax not invasive in NC so not in ID either I think.
Personally I like mulberries; I plant em for the birds and glossy foliage.
Thuja plicata is its own species not a cross. re growth rate, Don't believe everything you read in a sales brochure is the message there. Also they get very wide so planting as hedge gives a lifetime of shearing or those lower branches that screen will grow out of that spot and need removal.

The name after all is Green Giant, right?


----------



## fmueller

How bout greenbriar? Seems to be the northern version of Kudzu.


----------



## Guy Meilleur

> _Originally posted by fmueller _
> *How bout greenbriar? Seems to be the northern version of Kudzu. *


That's Smilax sp. nowhere near as invasive as kudzu, esp. in shade; also does not entwine and strangle so compatible with trees.


----------



## Elmore

*'Green Giant'*

'Green Giant' arborvitae is a hybrid arborvitae between Thuja standishii and Thuja plicata. Said to be faster in growth than Leyland Cypress and much less prone to disease. A tad narrower in form.
A great vine, although may be slightly invasive, is Fiveleaf Akebia-Akebia quinata. Hardy in zones (4)5-8, deciduous to evergreen, vigorous grower, edible fruit. nice leaf silhouette and will grow well in shade or sun. Grows 20 to 40 feet. Generally used to cover a structure, i.e. trellis.
As for Mulberry. I like what Dirr says about it's "Landscape Value" ... None.


----------



## fmueller

I was actually joking about the greenbriar. We have two types here. Some with the thorns, and some without. The thorny stuff is a real pta and is hard to get rid of. You just look at it and you get stuck. The stuff almost choked off a lilac I had planted. It wraps around it and blocks off the light to the leaves and will finally kill it off. Maybe not such a threat to large trees but it'll do in shrubbery and younger shorter trees.


----------



## treeman45246

> _Originally posted by fmueller _
> *Are you referring to the Giant Green Thuja? I tried planting those here in zone 4. Thought they would be a fast growing screen like it said in the catalog. I've had them for two years now and they may have grown an inch! Very disappointing considering what I spent on them. Plus the deer or rabbits or someone likes to nibble on them, unlike what the wonderful catalog said. I believe its a cross between cedar and arborvitae. *



After planting, the saying goes.... 1st year to sleep, 2nd year to creep, 3rd year they leap... I'd expect better growth next year, if that helps you any.


----------



## fmueller

I'll be waiting for the leap! Got past the sleep and the creep I guess.


----------



## coffeecraver

You could use a mix of Cryptomeria Yoshino.and 
Ilex x Nellie R Stevens


----------



## John Stewart

> _Originally posted by rustyb _
> *Thanks guys. Back to vines, what about Virginia creeper Vitaceae Parthenocissus quinquefolia? Is it fast growing, evasive, etc?
> 
> r *



Hey Rusty
Try Porceilin Berry Vine!
That suck boogies sun or shade and has cool features!
No winter leaf though!
Later
John


----------

